# Ed Minvielle's Schellens-Van Riels



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Schellens-Van Riels. Is anyone flying or breeding out of these birds that Siegles's has for sale. I've heard they are fast Pigeons.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I raced three of them as young birds in 2008. I lost two but the third went on to be one of my most consistant flyers that year. If I had not messed up twice with my clock and clock out he would have made Ace pigeon. 

His daughter, 4745 from the 2012 PT Classic was equal first to the loft with 2 on the drop in one race and the next week 1st club of 209 birds.

I know of others who have had good luck with them.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Mark . I've been thinking of adding some to my loft just for the speed factor. Les gave me a 2013 Cock to mate to my hen he also gave me to replace a bird I bought from him that died after giving me one baby. The Hen is out of VOS 74 and the daughter of MR Motion, from the Janssen Brothers loft. Les got it form Hackemer loft back in the day when he lived in Kenosha WI. The young cock is half the same blood as the hen and half Van Riel. I want to start a new line with these birds.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

ERIC K said:


> Thanks Mark . I've been thinking of adding some to my loft just for the speed factor. Les gave me a 2013 Cock to mate to my hen he also gave me to replace a bird I bought from him that died after giving me one baby. The Hen is out of VOS 74 and the daughter of MR Motion, from the Janssen Brothers loft. Les got it form Hackemer loft back in the day when he lived in Kenosha WI. The young cock is half the same blood as the hen and half Van Riel. I want to start a new line with these birds.


Ha I have my cock on a van riel black widow cross their first 2 young went to the youth race for my kids. i have one bird i am racing she has just been steady two races in but I am racing against one guy with 50 years experience and he is racing another guys birds  I think my hvr Hollywood grondelaer janssen bird snuck in there at the top end of the race sheet tho  I put him on my wife's team he's a big boy! My first bird was 2 minutes later a osman rocket cross.

Yes I have terrible birds but I'm having fun 

All the grizzles I have raised out of les birds are just consistent also.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> Thanks Mark . I've been thinking of adding some to my loft *just for the speed factor*. Les gave me a 2013 Cock to mate to my hen he also gave me to replace a bird I bought from him that died after giving me one baby. The Hen is out of VOS 74 and the daughter of MR Motion, from the Janssen Brothers loft. Les got it form Hackemer loft back in the day when he lived in Kenosha WI. The young cock is half the same blood as the hen and half Van Riel. I want to start a new line with these birds.


If you want the speed factor... I will give you 6 young from my best speed stock for your team for the next two years and then you take the best and breed them together and you should have the speed factor covered. If you want them they are yours.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I think here in the Midwest at least it is less about speed and more about stamina this is why I first look for stance and physical strength but we always fly east to west there is always a wind pushing them south or on their nose.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> I think here in the Midwest at least it is less about speed and more about stamina this is why I first look for stance and physical strength but we always fly east to west there is always a wind pushing them south or on their nose.


Yes sir there is a bit of truth in what you say but the guy's the have been flying and winning with say , Gordon's , are getting beat badly now with birds that can do both. They pray for a tough race and head winds and when they don't get it their mad. These new breeds with more speed have more distance in them than people relies . Even in old birds we only fly 2, 400s and the dreaded Midwest from Topeka 500 miles ( which I never get day birds any way) and I just wouldn't send the fast birds to that race.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

The Schellens is a speed bird. Ed crossed the HVR in with them to add a little speed to the HVR's and a little distance to the Schellens. You would have to do a little more crossing to get them to do well for the 300+ races.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> If you want the speed factor... I will give you 6 young from my best speed stock for your team for the next two years and then you take the best and breed them together and you should have the speed factor covered. If you want them they are yours.


Would this be some of the same breeding from this year or is the speed birds different from the fast 300 mile birds? 1556 and 1577 were no slackers , just wanted to know if these would be something I could work into a family of sprinters and keep my middle distance birds for the 3's and 4's.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> Would this be some of the same breeding from this year or is the speed birds different from the fast 300 mile birds? 1556 and 1577 were no slackers , just wanted to know if these would be something I could work into a family of sprinters and keep my middle distance birds for the 3's and 4's.


There is no Super Schellens bred into these birds. But, there is HVR in 1556. 

Three years ago I started breeding my family of birds to get good 300 mile birds without bringing in new stock. By using UPC 620, 801 Houben, Hillfamilyloft's 5462, Hillfamilyloft's 1266 and My Combine Auction Race money winning HVR. Four of these five are cocks so it took some crossing but as you can see it is working. 

1577 is from my top breeding hen 5450 (a daughter of UPC 620) and Hillfamilyloft's 5462.

1556 is from Hillfamilyloft's 1266 bred to a UPC 620 daughter as well but on her fathers side is a half sister to UPC 620, my HVR and my 801 Houben.

If you cross them in with your 300 to 400 mile birds they will add speed.

We'll talk about this soon.


----------

